# Guide:Booting OS X on your AMD/Intel PC



## PrudentPrincess (Jul 27, 2007)

Many of you have heard of this already, but I feel that I need to share this small, super-easy guide for booting Mac OS X (no emulation/vmware) on your pc.
*Step one* : Find out if your processor has at least SSE2. (Find out with CPU-Z)
*Step two* : Make sure you have-One USB Mouse, One USB Keyboard, a valid OS X 10.4.6 license, AND a hard drive that you are willing to format during the installation. 
*Step three* : Do a torrent search on btjunkie or thepiratebay for JAS Mac DVD. This is a patched version of the standard Mac OS X 10.4.6 dvd that will boot Darwin then start a cracked Mac installer. ( Only download if you own a license of Mac OS X 10.4.6 legally.  )
*Step four* : Burn the .iso to a blank single layer DVD with the free trial of Alcohol 120% or your favorite .iso burning client.
*Step five* : After burning turn off you computer and plug in a hard drive as a master (IDE works better than SATA most of the time) that you are willing to format. 
*Step six* : Boot up your computer, enter setup or boot options and set the primary boot device to your DVD drive. (If on boot options just select your DVD drive and press enter)
*Step seven* : Your computer should restart and boot into Darwin/x86. After Darwin loads all you should have to do is press enter to select where to boot from.
*Step eight* : Most of you have stopped reading after step three, but here are some extra tips while using the Mac/Jas installer - 
*1.* If you cannot install to your hard drive go to Utilities-Disk Utility-then format a partition (Mac OS Journaled) to install Mac on.
*2.* If installing with an AMD 64 or AMD 64x2 system, do not select any "extra" features included with the installer. (This includes iLife, extra languages, ect) This improves stability with the AMD systems.
*3.* Make sure....REALLY sure...that you have a USB keyboard and NO PS/2 devices installed. If you press a button with a PS/2 keyboard (and possibly mouse) during the install the installer may freeze and cause you to sit through another 10 minutes of boot screens to install again.

*Well, that's about it. If you have any questions this is the place to put 'em!*
-Prudent


----------



## PrudentPrincess (Jul 31, 2007)

Reserved for revisions.


----------



## Sovereign (Jul 31, 2007)

Nice, thanks for posting this!

You could also try out http://www.osx86project.org/ for more guides and a detailed list of hardware that is supported.


----------



## Mussels (Jul 31, 2007)

nice post.

that is all.


----------



## PrudentPrincess (Jul 31, 2007)

Sovereign said:


> Nice, thanks for posting this!
> 
> You could also try out http://www.osx86project.org/ for more guides and a detailed list of hardware that is supported.



They have a lot of good stuff there, including hardware compatibility, drivers, FAQ, etc...


----------



## Wile E (Aug 1, 2007)

Mussels said:


> nice post.
> 
> that is all.


lol, Family Guy


@Prudent - Nice and clear guide you have here. osx86 can be a pain to rummage thru for info.


----------



## PrudentPrincess (Aug 1, 2007)

Wile E said:


> lol, Family Guy
> 
> 
> @Prudent - Nice and clear guide you have here. osx86 can be a pain to rummage thru for info.



Yeah I just compiled what all 1,000 guides have been saying into one guide. When I was looking through OSx86 I just gave up and booted with Jas...that worked fine for me.


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (Aug 5, 2007)

PrudentPrincess said:


> Yeah I just compiled what all 1,000 guides have been saying into one guide. When I was looking through OSx86 I just gave up and booted with Jas...that worked fine for me.



Yep.

If you cannot boot, use -v for verbose mode on the initial boot menu, platform=x86pc always worked for me, but I think it was removed from the kernel. Its also to specify the graphics resolution if necessary from the prompt.

May want to include, if you get a "waiting for root device" your either: CDROM, or IDE/Sata controller is unsupported. :shadedshu

ANyone with an X200m chipset, chances are iffy you'll see it boot.

I've had some luck, but not a whole lot. 

Little more detail for the disk utility since most people are probably unfamiliar with it.

Once you open it, you click on the drive you want. This is assuming you already setup space for the install. Just make a partition, then select the erase option. A quick erase is good enough.

The partitioning makes the partition, but you have to "erase" to actually get a FAT started and make it usable.

if you have SSE*3*, stability should be SIGNIFICANTLY better.

If you don't have sse*3*, you are forced to run the sse3 emulator that someone made, and will sometimes bug out and crash.


----------

